# Time settings



## fredtgreco (Apr 26, 2005)

It had appeared that the time settings were off by 1 hour due to Daylight Savings Time.

I have adjusted the board settings. Now the time should be accurate. Please check your time in the upper right corner, and then verify in your profile you have the correct time zone.


----------

